# kissing



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

How many of enjoy kissing when being intimate? Is it a big turn on to you? 
How important is it for you? Would you prefer more or less of it? 

 I had a somewhat similar thread recently - so please forgive me if too similar.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I love kissing. I felt hat towards the end my stbxw and I didn't kiss enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Love kissing. All kinds of kisses ... hard, soft, tender, urgent....

Yes... lovely!


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

We really enjoy it. 

That said, it kind of depends on how that particular intimate event is going - we try to mix things up often enough, and sometimes it doesn't fit the flow and mood as much as other times.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Both my husband and I love kissing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

We love kissing! I wonder who made the discovery that just lips against lips feels so good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nightshift (Feb 4, 2012)

I love kissing as well, of all types. My husband, however, isn't a kisser per se. He is a "smoocher" - quick pecks and that's about it. I have to pretty much beg for a deep kiss and even then it's very short and he doesn't get into it at all. I miss kissing terribly!


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Kissing has its intimate, luscious feeling for a Woman, who generally kisses deeper into The Man's Kiss( when its mouth to mouth) and The Man knows its from head to toe or toe to head of her, while she gets her feeling of being erotically,passionately treasured ..and she as well treasures him in her feminine erotic passionate plays ..

yet When its over The Power Strokes, Kissing is Out of Reach in certain Positions and is not concentrated upon, but can be random, since it can distract The Pleasure of Coitus at "The Union Area..."


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

I love kissing, long and deep, slow and passionate. It’s something that has managed to end up by the waste side within mine and my hubby’s long time relationship, however it’s definitely something that’s going to make a comeback.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Stryker said:


> Kissing has its intimate, luscious feeling for a Woman, who generally kisses deeper into The Man's Kiss( when its mouth to mouth) and The Man knows its from head to toe or toe to head of her, while she gets her feeling of being erotically,passionately treasured ..and she as well treasures him in her feminine erotic passionate plays ..
> 
> yet When its over The Power Strokes, Kissing is Out of Reach in certain Positions and is not concentrated upon, but can be random, since it can distract The Pleasure of Coitus at "The Union Area..."


:scratchhead: hmmm.....what? You kind of lost me. I thought i kind of understood what you were trying to say.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Monty4321 said:


> :scratchhead: hmmm.....what? You kind of lost me. I thought i kind of understood what you were trying to say.



Whats Written , is Written  sorry it was not clear to you...May be whatever you may perceive or not, over it is fine enough.

pls read others too.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Stryker said:


> Whats Written , is Written  sorry it was not clear to you...May be whatever you may perceive or not, over it is fine enough.
> 
> pls read others too.


Sorry mush, your posts read like things that have been created by an unholy amalgamation of Stanley Unwin and Babelfish. :scratchhead:


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Sawney Beane said:


> Sorry mush, your posts read like things that have been created by an unholy amalgamation of Stanley Unwin and Babelfish. :scratchhead:


Sorry Mush..you have your own ideas on unholiness and amalgammations, or whatsosever.., what you feel is perhaps archetypes....


Abstract it is...


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Most of the time my wife kisses me like I'm her brother. She has a brother and I really don't see the difference. To get a passionate kiss is a rare event. When I try for something beyond a peck, she turns away as if she is embarrassed.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I love kissing it is very important to me and i have let my husband know that. There was a period of time maybe 6 months were we didn't kiss besides getting a peck on the cheek. I tried kissng more but my husband just didn't want to. During this period I started feeling unattached from him like something was missing. He was under a lot of stress and dealing with other things he didnt realize that something as simple as a kiss here and there would give us this connection. Even during sex there was no kissing. Drove me crazy. Now that he knows how important it is to me he does it a lot more like he used to and it feels passionate too not forced.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

square1 said:


> I love kissing it is very important to me and i have let my husband know that. There was a period of time maybe 6 months were we didn't kiss besides getting a peck on the cheek. I tried kissng more but my husband just didn't want to. During this period I started feeling unattached from him like something was missing. He was under a lot of stress and dealing with other things he didnt realize that something as simple as a kiss here and there would give us this connection. Even during sex there was no kissing. Drove me crazy. Now that he knows how important it is to me he does it a lot more like he used to and it feels passionate too not forced.


Kissing has its intimate, luscious feeling for a Woman, who generally kisses deeper into The Man's Kiss( when its mouth to mouth) and The Man knows its from head to toe or toe to head of her, while she gets her feeling of being erotically,passionately treasured ..and she as well treasures him in her feminine erotic passionate plays ..

yet When its over The Power Strokes, Kissing is Out of Reach in certain Positions and is not concentrated upon, but can be random, since it can distract The Pleasure of Coitus at "The Union Area..."


--Those, who are Really used to be in Comprehensive Love Making, can understand The Subtle Comment of mine .. '


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My man is the BEST kisser ever! When he kisses me I feel it in my knees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Kissing is absolutely essential in a good relationship. I hate "little pecks" even though sometimes that is all we have time for as we are going out the door. I try to kiss her often for no reason. I will come up to her, pull her toward me, hold her tight and keep her there, lips locked, for at least 10 seconds.

Our first kiss was when she was 15 and I was 16. I NEVER had a girl kiss me like THAT! WOW...and she still has the same effect on me 40 years later!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Stryker said:


> Kissing has its intimate, luscious feeling for a Woman, who generally kisses deeper into The Man's Kiss( when its mouth to mouth) and The Man knows its from head to toe or toe to head of her, while she gets her feeling of being erotically,passionately treasured ..and she as well treasures him in her feminine erotic passionate plays ..
> 
> yet When its over The Power Strokes, Kissing is Out of Reach in certain Positions and is not concentrated upon, but can be random, since it can distract The Pleasure of Coitus at "The Union Area..."




Please may ask... is English your first language?

I'm pretty sure I already know the answer.....

Something is getting lost in translation here, despite the fact that you think the people here aren't smart enough to understand your clever posts... your post just don't make sense...well not in English anyway.......

:scratchhead:


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Please may ask... is English your first language?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I already know the answer.....
> 
> Something is getting lost in translation here, despite the fact that you think the people here aren't smart enough to understand your clever posts... your post just don't make sense...well not in English anyway.......


If you were pretty sure, why did you ask at the first place,.?...

See crony..There is No Translation nor any Other stuff, you think of...that I can only say, you and your kinds of minds, myopically perceive ..

Its your kind of Knowledge Base and My Kind of Knowledge Base...that makes The Entire Difference..

The Posts are Subtle ..and not meant to impress or attract any one..Its Written with Ambiguity and Metaphorical at places...Only those who have a Comprehensive Understanding..can understand it fully.......

Sorry for you, that I have written likewise, but thats the Way, I have said it here..and if you are having a problem with that, then ignore it..

So Please Ignore next time, if ever you come across.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Stryker said:


> If you were pretty sure, why did you ask at the first place,.?...
> 
> See crony..There is No Translation nor any Other stuff, you think of...that I can only say, you and your kinds of minds, myopically perceive ..
> .


It's also the fact that you do not use conventional, grammatically correct English. Using "Its" for "It's", capital letters in the middle on sentences, commas strangely (incorrectly) placed. None of it makes you appear to be clever, or the people who cannot follow it to be "myopic". 

Oh, and "crony" is wrongly used.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Sawney Beane said:


> It's also the fact that you do not use conventional, grammatically correct English. Using "Its" for "It's", capital letters in the middle on sentences, commas strangely (incorrectly) placed. None of it makes you appear to be clever, or the people who cannot follow it to be "myopic".
> 
> Oh, and "crony" is wrongly used.



----

First of all My Post is Subtle..and It has its deeper connotations..

and

FYI when English is colloquial , it can be expressed with min grammar.., thus you are vainly trying to be demeaning with SILLY citations as for Commas and Its..etc and as for Capital Words..thats My Style...which I use at Forums, its deliberately used ...now, your problem is either Jealousy or some kind of complex...in your Myopia or Mediocrity..

further

Crony is rightly used...perhaps, you have no idea, what is the meaning of the word.? and Those who read a Subtle, Abstract Comment, will have enough perceptions for whats been said , without all these uncanny grievances and vain tantrums...


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Stryker said:


> ----
> 
> First of all My Post is Subtle..and It has its deeper connotations..
> 
> ...


And no one can understand you...



> further
> 
> Crony is rightly used...perhaps, you have no idea, what is the meaning of the word.? and Those who read a Subtle, Abstract Comment, will have enough perceptions for whats been said , without all these uncanny grievances and vain tantrums...


Yes, I know what crony means, thank you mush.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Wat had engrish ressons gat two doooo wif kithing?


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Sawney Beane said:


> And no one can understand you...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what crony means, thank you mush.



No thanks Mrs.Mush,...Go in Peace and dont myopically bother anymore.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

B;aa bla blaa bla blaa. I like kissing. Mwah.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Stryker said:


> No thanks Mrs.Mush,...Go in Peace and dont myopically bother anymore.


But you obviously don't know what mush means, do you?


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Mush is what I dish up for dinner....Mush potato. Mmmm Yum.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

But I still prefer kissing.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Sawney Beane said:


> But you obviously don't know what mush means, do you?


Mrs.Mush ..


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

You bad man you...
:rofl:


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

I could rocka on all day about choomaing. By the time I’m done you’ll be saying “Develesko mush, don’t he ever atchav?!” Well why wouldn’t I – it’s dordi odjus, ain’t it?

My monishi and me chooma sor orra. We allus have. It’s a chet that we kam. Our ramado, our whole kammoben, it’s made out of this. Choomaing tells us things are misto, that it’s all kushti between my monishi and me.

You jin, mush?


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

I used to enjoy kissing while having sex. But when the emotional disconnect started, I didn't miss it and I don't really enjoy it.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

It sucks because just a little over three months ago I had someone in my life to kiss, etc...now I don't.


----------



## Mrs. Yes (Jan 5, 2012)

We don't do a lot of kissing during the actual act - it is generally before and after.

I will never say no in 2012


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

I really dig kissing... especially long, deep, passionate kisses while "in the throes." I like it when she holds my face up to hers, and we stare into each others eyes while kissing... sleepily opening and closing them. It's like a dream you don't want to wake-up from. 

Sex isn't the same without it.


----------



## truumarriage (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, we do kiss during and I have to say that I love it!


----------

